

Ask HN: Identifying topics across languages on Wikipedia? - haliax

Does anyone know of a simple way (e.g. some clever bit of metadata) to find wikipedia articles in other languages on the same topic as a given English wikipedia page?
======
crc5002
[http://en.wikipedia.org/w/api.php?action=query&prop=lang...](http://en.wikipedia.org/w/api.php?action=query&prop=langlinks&titles=Hacker&lllimit=500&redirects)

~~~
growt
the interesting bit is that the german version lists a lot more:
[http://de.wikipedia.org/w/api.php?action=query&prop=lang...](http://de.wikipedia.org/w/api.php?action=query&prop=langlinks&titles=Hacker&lllimit=500&redirects)

~~~
crc5002
It looks like the big cluster refers to computing, as it contains the english
"Hacker (Computing)" and the german "Hacker". The small one should be the
disambiguation cluster: "Hacker" (which is a disambiguation page) and "Hacker
(Begriffsklärung)", respectively.

Hacker has probably an unambiguous meaning in most languages.

------
vuknje
check out dbpedia - <http://wiki.dbpedia.org/OnlineAccess>

